# Algae and PPS-PRO. Help me!!!



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello. 
I am using pps-pro in my 96l and i have no3-20mg/l. i used pps-pro without KNO3 and they went down me to 0mg/l but now I have some algae and I cannot remove them. 
that I make?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How much light do you have on that tank? And, how long do you keep the light on each day? Also, are you adding CO2 or Excel?


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 2x36 pll- 9 hour/day.
and I have adding CO2 1 bubble/sg.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You most likely are not adding enough CO2. Buy or make a drop checker and use that method to be sure. As I recall, when I had a similar size tank, it took about 2-3 bubbles per second for me to keep the CO2 concentration where it should be. You could add Excel just to be sure the plants have some source of carbon.


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

With 1 bubble per second the plants bubble me enough
What algae class is? and which it is the cause that they grow?


----------

